
Annie Dookhan and the Massachusetts Drug Lab Crisis - 1337biz
http://badchemistry.wbur.org/2013/05/19/annie-dookhan-and-the-massachusetts-drug-lab-crisis
======
greenyoda
Related article with ongoing discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10482701](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10482701)

